# 340 Spine Beman Arrows on 60 lb Bow



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

You could do a walk back tune and see how off of center shot you have to go to get the arrows flying correctly or just jump to a broad head an see how picky it is. Most likely they will act stiff. Yes more weight up front would cause the arrow to "act" less stiff but not by much, it's cheap to try. You first must establish a baseline to compare against or you'll be tearing your hair out in no time.


----------



## minndroptine (Jan 11, 2008)

*Arrow tuning*



Royal Rack said:


> I have 28.5" Beman Black Max 340 spine arrows and I am shooting them from a 60 lb Single Cam bow with the total arrow weight being 445 grains or 7.4 grains/lb.
> 
> Is there anyone in AT Land shooting the same type and weight arrow out there? I know this is overspined and I am shooting 100 grain field tips and broadheads.
> 
> Is it true by putting a 125 grain tip on them it will help the possible overspined nature of the arrow? Or should I leave it as is?




That arrow length that arrow may be a little stiff but stiffer is better than weak. 

The cheapest way to tune the arrow to the bow is bow poundage. to weak drop it too stiff up it. 

Next cheapest is point wgt. trying the field points first of course, Now getting all new broad heads at 125 isn't cheaper but getting weights you can screw into the end of the inserts is. PDP and gold tip and a couple other manufactures make them.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

It depends on what bow you are shooting. My reezen at 60 pounds calls for a 340 spine arrow. I have a 28 inch draw and my arrows are 28.5 inches in length. If you can download a trial version of Ontarget2 from www.pinwheel software and run your specs. Or as stated earlier do a walk back tune and try different weight of tips. The real test is if you hunt is being sure your bow will shoot broadheads accurately.


----------



## joeprec (Aug 15, 2005)

My bow will shoot 340's or 400's with no discernable difference in paper tuning. They do have a slightly different point of impact though.


----------



## Royal Rack (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies! I will likely play with either field tips after I do some walk back tuning to see my arrow point of impact


----------



## hyperspeed (Mar 25, 2010)

*hyperspeed*

hello 28.5 inch arrow 100 gr point how many grains are the inserts chances are your all ready shooting 125 grains or very close, should be 68 lbs that would still be a bit on the stiff side great for broadheads.

Good luck


----------



## BOWCOUNTRY13 (Jan 2, 2010)

im shooting 57# and 27" draw and im shooting the 500's of that arrow


----------

